# Using sandpaper in rat cage



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

......................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be worried that they would get sore feet from walking on the sandpaper, a lot of people put a rough stone in the cages or clip the nails, I get scratched to pieces by my rats but Ive learned to live with looking like Ive been attacked by several cats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know some people put a rough brick in the base of the cage near the water bottle. Don't know if that would work.
U can buy the lava ledges which are rough from pet shops.

I have in the past though trimmed my rats claws with nail clippers but this was only done on my calm chilled ratties.

But you should see my arms, neck, back and shoulders. I have claw marks all over. Even on my boobies  serves me right for going in at night in my pjs. They climb all up me like a frame. People at work don't bother asking me what I've done and where the marks have come from. I'm the crazy woman with rats! :laugh:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, and you cant do it with hamsters either, whoever told you that needs their head seeing to!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.......................


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no normal people dont do it, even worn down it can cause seriouse harm, with hamsters you can put a rough stone or piece of a terracotta plant pot under the water bottle to help wear their claws down, its MUCH safer then sandpaper, but in all honesty, claw clipping on a hamster isnt that hard anyway, well apart from robos


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont bother with any of that. i dont mind the sharp claws but when taking rats to shows they have to be clipped. so when i took 10 rats to a show i took them to the vets first and he checked their toe nails and clipped them. it cost me £15. i held them and he clipped. its alot easier than doing it yourself. i just use the wooden ledges.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't as it can cause little scratches which lets bacteria get in which can end in bumblefoot. I use a rough brick under the water bottle and if their claws are getting too long then I will trim them.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

No I think it will be too smooth but they are very good on hot days for rats to lay and cool down on esp if the slab has been put in the freezer for a while before hand.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't use sandpaper for rats as it can cause bumblefoot, which is a painful swelling of the palms of their hands and feet. I use kitchen roll for bedding, and my cages have a dropping tray underneath to collect droppings. I line them with kitchen towel to prevent the rats walking on the wire floors too.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

They're very smooth aren't they? If so, they probably wouldn't work in the same way, though I'm sure they'd be appreciated in warm weather. Any fairly rough stone will work in the same way, it' just most people use bricks as they're easy to get hold of. Just remember rats like to pee on stones in their cage and they do get stinky, so get something that you don't mind throwing away eventually. 

Where do you live? I can probablt find one for you that you can have if you live near me.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...................


----------

